# Harlequin Duck sighted



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A female Harle was seen and photographed today on the Antelope Island Causway.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh dang I was hoping it was a drake. I would love to shoot a harlequin and get it mounted they are a beautiful bird.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

id like to see a pic for proof.

more likely a miss id'd run of the mill hen buffie ...


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I just saw the pics on birdingisfun.com. It is a slow start to my work day so i googled it.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.pbase.com/phiggins/duck_harl ... h&page=all
See if this link works.

I am no ID specialist, especially with birds I have never seen other than photos, but it appers to my novice eye it me be a bona-fide sighting. I hope she doesn't end up in the bottom of some guys boat on Saturday that doesn't even know what he shot!!! Also, makes you wonder if she is here by herself..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is pretty cool. Scoters and Longtails are around so why not a harlequin?


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Pretty dang cool. Wonder if its a wild bird or an escapee from an aviary? Since you can see both legs there is no sense in chasing her except with a camera :lol: 



DiverFreak


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well ill be darned, it sure is! 8) 

++1 Gander, i hope to "heck" that if she is taken this season, that it is by someone that will appreciate their fortunate gift.

... speaking of that, years ago when i was brave enough to venture down center dike on a Saturday, i watched a guy take a mature Drake WW and flop it down in his pile like it was some everyday ol thing. when i informed him of just what he had taken he had NO idea what it was. His exact words were "it's not a coot?" -)O(- :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Numerous Harlequins have been sighted in Utah thru the years.

In Wyoming some Harlis can be found in Yellowstone, a few in Teton National Park, and once in awhile we see one up in the north end of the Wind River Mountains.

I believe someone shot one out in the Marsh a few years back and posted it on the old forum.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a link to rare bird sightings in Utah, it's updated too.
http://www.utahbirds.org/RecCom/RareBir ... lequinDuck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a link to rare bird sightings in Utah, it's updated too.
> http://www.utahbirds.org/RecCom/RareBir ... lequinDuck


Thanks FM.

Ya know, ole goob has got a couple in there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

Thanks for the info. I didn't think we ever got sea ducks this time of year.

How often do Utah sea ducks visit the WMA's? Or do they just stay out on the lake?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

yep, during the floods there were some VERY interesting visitors around. heard rumors of Brant out on PSG, Scoters of all three variety's, and i myself spotted a Barheaded goose with a bunch of Canadas... JUST out of range mind you, or that guy would be on the wall next to my Speck. Then in 1991 i was blessed to take a Emperor Goose! came in with a pair of snows in the middle of a blinding snowstorm.

matter of fact, I and TEX talked to an individual on the delta youth day that claimed he shot a Drake and hen Harlie on the same day (mid Eighties) he shot a common eider! Right there in FB


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

Wow, of all the lost trophies, the Emperor wins hands down. That is awesome, especially since you can't go harvest one now.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

i never had any intentions of going after one, he came to me, but yep! i agree, too bad its the ONLY mount that ive had problems with dermestid beetles.... sadly it had to go before the creepy little things got to any of my other mounts! they literally ate holes through the feathers and everything! i didnt do anything different to him that i wouldnt do to any of my other mounts...but they just had to choose him! i have a brant that was right next to him that wasnt touched.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

Thanks for the info. I talked to a guy yesterday that claimed to have shot 2 Oldsquaws in Ogden Bay during the flood years. I sure hope to find an exotic duck or two around someday.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



Longgun said:


> yep, during the floods there were some VERY interesting visitors around. heard rumors of Brant out on PSG, Scoters of all three variety's, and i myself spotted a Barheaded goose with a bunch of Canadas... JUST out of range mind you, or that guy would be on the wall next to my Speck. Then in 1991 i was blessed to take a Emperor Goose! came in with a pair of snows in the middle of a blinding snowstorm.
> 
> matter of fact, I and TEX talked to an individual on the delta youth day that claimed he shot a Drake and hen Harlie on the same day (mid Eighties) he shot a common eider! Right there in FB


I saw a common eider once at public shooting grounds about 14 years ago. Didn't know what it was until I got back home and saw pic of one. wish I could of got a shot at it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

I killed a surf scoter 2 years ago at the Spur, came in with a flock of goldeneyes.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



Longgun said:


> Then in 1991 i was blessed to take a Emperor Goose! came in with a pair of snows in the middle of a blinding snowstorm.


Jon I have to see a photo of that!!!

that was the coolest bird I saw at St. Paul in Alaska. flew with in 30 feet of us!!!

you have really seen some unique Trophy's!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



stuckduck said:


> Jon I have to see a photo of that!!!
> 
> that was the coolest bird I saw at St. Paul in Alaska. flew with in 30 feet of us!!!
> 
> you have really seen some unique Trophy's!!


Ill have to see if i can dig up some of the old Utah Taxidermist Photos... ALL of my earlier (2001 and before) hunting/childrens/family photos were destroyed when the roof of our storage unit leaked. -)O(- :x :x :x

... that Barheaded haunts my dreams this time of year!
http://www.pbase.com/alkekung/image/74998817
http://www.pbase.com/sara_c/image/92194256


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

The Harlequin is still out on Antelope Island.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

There are now two Harlequins at the Antelope Island State Park; a juvenile and an adult female.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*


































all these birds shot within 150 miles of here


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

I didnt know you got a surf scooter!!!!!! That is awesome!!! my bet is you will have a harli here soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

some fine trophys there dude!

hey, were you at FB on the 6th? i believe you had just loaded your boat as i was getting there with mine??


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

Bad a$$ there Glade!!!! i remember that bottom photo all two well!! super jealous of the skunk head!!! congrats bud!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



Longgun said:


> some fine trophys there dude!
> 
> hey, were you at FB on the 6th? i believe you had just loaded your boat as i was getting there with mine??


Why yes i was! That place needs an influx of birds bad.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*



Billcollector said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > some fine trophys there dude!
> ...


Some more showed up over the weekend.But still need a ton more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

There are two Harlequins on Antelope Island. Looks as though one is moulting into a juvenile male.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Harlequin Duck sighted on Antelope Is. Causeway*

If Im not mistaken and I know there is a few guys out there that know more than me. but it takes 3 or so years for Harlis to mature. When I was in Alaska I shot one that was more mature looking than the one in the photo but not as mature as the second one I shot. hopefully the bird will not get harvested for a couple of years to reach full plumage and then some body will truly have a trophy bird to harvest!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > some fine trophys there dude!
> ...


dang, i knew that was you but i wasnt 100% sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The male Harlequin molt continues.

http://www.pbase.com/phiggins/duck_harlequin11012011


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...

sure would be nice to see our "very own" Blue Duck around here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are now 3 Harleys at the Antelope Island State Park; 2 females and 1 male.


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

There's also two surf scooters out there too 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mallardbreath said:


> There's also two surf scooters out there too 8)


Yeah, ones an all-decked-out breeding male.

All 3 scoter species have been seen in the last 2 weeks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow:

http://www.pbase.com/phiggins/scotersur ... ingplumage


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...
> 
> sure would be nice to see our "very own" Blue Duck around here.


+1


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...
> 
> sure would be nice to see our "very own" Blue Duck around here.


+2


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Had them land 2 feet from the layout a few days or so ago. It was truely awesome to have 2 hen Harlequins swimming around in the dekes in the great state of Utah. Also had some juvie surfs in the spread. Cant say i had much restraint for the bluebills and redheads though :shock: 


DiverFreak


----------



## piranga (Dec 8, 2011)

Longgun said:


> man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...


Not only did a certain member of this forum not give the birds a pass, but after finding out they were there, went out, and chased the birds away from the causeway and killed them...

Now that's a real classy hunter. Nice work a$$ hat.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Who got them?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

piranga said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...
> ...


Let me ask, was a law broken? Was an individual unethical? What's the difference between shooting another bird that's legal to harvest? While you may hold yourself to a standard of not pursuing these birds does that require that everyone else should back off and do the same.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So if he's on this forum, how bout some pics? It is what it is, lets atleast be able to look at the pics


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

piranga said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > man i hope people can excercise some restraint and give these special visitors a pass if given the opprutunity to lay into em'...
> ...


Dude you just sound upset because you didn't get to them first! Is somebody a little jealous :evil: Welcome to the forum :O•-:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly, if thats how it went down, that is pretty lame. It'd be a cool trophy but I wouldn't want it known that I chased the birds away from the causeway so that I could shoot them.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

piranga said:


> Now that's a real classy hunter. Nice work **** hat.


Your first post on the forum, and you use it to call someone an "**** hat"? Feel free to post your views on the issues, but throwing out insults and calling people names is specifically forbidden by the forum rules. When you registered, you agreed to abide by the forum rules, yet your first post warranted a warning for violating those rules. I might suggest actually reading through them: http://utahwildlife.net/rules.php


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Petersen,
This piranga guy is most likely already a member who registered a new username to hide behind. I can tell you if some brant or common eider showed up I'd chase them and could careless what some guy on the Internet said about it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Let me ask, was a law broken? Was an individual unethical? What's the difference between shooting another bird that's legal to harvest? While you may hold yourself to a standard of not pursuing these birds does that require that everyone else should back off and do the same.


It doesn't matter if it was legal. This sort of thing gets under everyones skin. And by everyone I mean EVERYONE. Hunters and non hunters alike. Including the powers that be who make the laws. There is already action being taken to outlaw hunting on or around the causeway because if this incident. This kind of activity gives us all a black eye.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it more boils down to a bird being harvested in a high profile spot that lots would come to see.. If it had been harvested out at OB or BRBR or the spur it be more acceptable than shot at the causeway. I assume it was harvested there I could be wrong.. I think your right gives us a black eye.. and someone ended up with a juvy none the less...


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

What is the difference between hunting AIC and hunting farmington bay unit 1 As long as you are 200 yards off the road? The birdwatchers drive along the main dike just the same as the causeway. 

If someone hears about wood ducks, or canvasbacks, or cinnamon teal in a certain area and tries to go get one isn't that pretty much the same thing? 

BTW I have not shot any seaducks in utah this year. I'll bet the birdwatchers are just blaming hunters for the harli's leaving


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If in fact these birds were harvested, and if in fact they were harvested legally, then I say good on em! Isn't that the whole point of what we all love to do? I don't care if it makes some tree huggers upset. There is no black eye to legally harvesting a cool bird that most hunters in Utah never will. Instead of chiding someone they are giving hunters a black eye, I'll just say nice work! 

If they did it illegally, then all bets are off. But I'm not going to just assume that is the case when I don't even know if these birds were shot.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Its silly to think that someone must of harvested them because they are not visible from the car. I seenboth hens and the juvie drake last week while motoring my boat around fremont island on the north west side by the rocks. Go figure.

Diverfreak


----------

